# No, just no



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Unique Blue Merle Jack Russells - Xmas Puppy | Macclenny | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 23535510

Someone posted this on FB and I am appalled. This IS NOT a Jack Russell. Why do people feel compelled to totally alter a breed? They shouldn't even be allowed to refer to them as Jack Russell's.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Unique Blue Merle Jack Russells - Xmas Puppy | Macclenny | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 23535510
> 
> Someone posted this on FB and I am appalled. This IS NOT a Jack Russell. Why do people feel compelled to totally alter a breed? They shouldn't even be allowed to refer to them as Jack Russell's.


I agree. This is not a Jack Russel Terrier. JRT's are not overseen and registered by any of the major registry organizations, thank god. National JRT clubs across the world work together to look after the JRT and refuse affiliations with organizations like AKC etc. That's why AKC have the Parson JR showbreed. This breeder use CKC but CKC have no business registering JRT's. CKC is a travesty.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I love ths breed and it hurts me to see people messing with it like this. I will admit that I have always had the "shorties" but at least they look and act like JRT's in all other respects minus the longer legs. They are actually "recognized" now as Russell Terriers with Jack Russell Terrier being the over all name of the 2 types. At least the shortys came from using the original gene pool and just breeding short legged to short legged to get the shorter pups. 

Aren't there health related issues with the merle gene? Isn't it associated with blindness? Plus the idea of a blue eyed JRT just gives me the shivers! It is just wrong.


----------



## Ami (Nov 17, 2012)

In all honesty I don't see how this is "messing with" the breed. I mean the only way the breeds got to where they are in the first place is through experimental breeding. Admittedly some of those breeds shouldn't _be_ where they are now, but still. A lot of people that are out buying dogs are looking for something unique or eye-catching. It's the reason merle dogs get so much attention in the first place.

There are health issues associated with homozygous merle (i.e. double merle) in most breeds that have it (the Catahoula is an exception, iirc). Double merle tends to lead to deafness, blindness, dogs being born without eyes, etc. But if these are supposedly purebred dogs, they shouldn't have the merle gene. This could easily be the piebald gene which may or may not have the same negative health association. Then again it looks in one of their pictures like the dog has partial heterochromia which I know is a feature of merle.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess I consider it "messing" with the breed because it doesn't add anything to the breed or improve it. It is just about getting a unique color and blue eyes. The coloring is a big part of what makes a JRT a JRT. Once you mess with that you have made changes to the breed. I would guess that they also had to cross breed to get the merle change which would, again, alter the breed. I guess my feeling is that this dog is not a JRT and shouldn't be called by the name. They are developing a new breed IMHO with the JRT as a starting point. This is my heart breed and I love it for what it is now.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Ami said:


> In all honesty I don't see how this is "messing with" the breed. I mean the only way the breeds got to where they are in the first place is through experimental breeding. Admittedly some of those breeds shouldn't _be_ where they are now, but still. A lot of people that are out buying dogs are looking for something unique or eye-catching. It's the reason merle dogs get so much attention in the first place.
> 
> There are health issues associated with homozygous merle (i.e. double merle) in most breeds that have it (the Catahoula is an exception, iirc). Double merle tends to lead to deafness, blindness, dogs being born without eyes, etc. But if these are supposedly purebred dogs, they shouldn't have the merle gene. This could easily be the piebald gene which may or may not have the same negative health association. Then again it looks in one of their pictures like the dog has partial heterochromia which I know is a feature of merle.


I don't know about JRTs, but I know with my breed- APBTs- Merle is completely impossible in a purebred dog. I believe it's the same for JRTs. So a huge part of the problem with this is that the dogs aren't even purebred, but they're being marketed as such. Also, given the atrocious structure on the adults, it's pretty obvious these dogs are just being bred in order to make a lot of money with a "rare" color.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

$800 for a mutt being pawned as a purebred... shame.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The CKC ( Canadian Kennel Club) do not recognize the Jack Russell Terrier. This is what I cant stand about BYB American Breeders. They advertise CKC but it CONTINENTAL KENNEL CLUB which means absolutely nothing and many people assume its Canadian Kennel Club.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> The CKC ( Canadian Kennel Club) do not recognize the Jack Russell Terrier. This is what I cant stand about BYB American Breeders. They advertise CKC but it CONTINENTAL KENNEL CLUB which means absolutely nothing and many people assume its Canadian Kennel Club.


Yes, thanks for pointing that out. The CONTINENTAL KENNEL CLUB is a travesty, not the "real" CKC.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

This makes me remember what happened to my husband when he wanted a black Lab years ago and he bought one from Craigslist. The pup which was brought to him was not a pure Lab and it was a mutt.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Found this on my local craigslist today lovely dog i feel sorry for her
loving dog free to good home


----------

